# looking to rent horse trailer



## iamhorse (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello, I am looking to rent a small horse trailer near Chicago, IL or northwestern indiana.
Looking to rent for one day for CHEAP.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Unfortunately renting a horse trailer is not cheap. Private parties will rarely rent their trailers out, I know I wouldn't, however you might get somebody to haul your horse and how cheap that is depends on the person you hire. Here, the going rate is $100 an hour from when they leave their place to where they finish hauling your horse, for short hauls. Long distance hauling is another story, it's much cheaper but you have to haul on the dates that they are traveling.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I'd suggest getting on some of the horses for sale/tack swap Facebook groups in your area, and sharing what you need hauled, when, and how far. Someone may be able to haul for you; especially if they have an empty stall on their trailer and your horse can go on the same load. Some of the horse dealers/traders also haul for others at a fair rate. Liability-wise, finding someone to rent you a trailer is going to be difficult, if not impossible, unless it's a family member or close friend, and perhaps not even then. If a friend hauls for me or I for her, we simply trade off. Otherwise the going rate seems to be about $1.75/mile. For anything over a few miles, consider finding a licensed, bonded, insured commercial hauler. Yes, you'll pay more, but if your horse is injured, you won't be left high and dry.


The only places I've seen that rent a trailer are trailer dealers who may offer daily-use rentals on used trailers.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Facebook horse-related groups are a good resource - join some that are in your area and ask around.

Going rate here is $100 or more depending on how far/how many miles there and back etc.
It isn't cheap, but gas isn't either, so I get it. Plus if they have to haul for you, that is also time consuming.

Before I got my trailer recently, I had one heck of a time trying to find someone to haul. :sad: Keep looking though, hopefully something comes up.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Midwest trailer sales up by you used to rent trailers. Cheap is a really a subjective term - but I don't think it will be cheap


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

If you have a local equipment rental place they might have some (where people rent commercial lawn equipment/tools/Uhauls/etc). I've occasionally driven by them and someone bought a horse from us and was using one. I'm not so sure it'll be cheap either but if you need one that's probably your only option.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Changes in laws have also made this harder-- in most states, even paying a friend 'gas money' to haul your horse with theirs makes them a 'commercial hauler' who needs to then carry a logbook, track hours on the road, and have DOT and commercial licensing.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I agree with Queen of France, above. I have used a stock trailer a couple of times that I rented from a local tool rental yard. You might have to call around; a lot of internet research failed to uncover it. I only found it when I was talking to a cattle owner.


The other possibility is Craigslist. I rented a nice Featherlite trailer from a couple who keep two trailers and rent them out all year. Their daily rate is $75.


Of course, to move your horse you need a suitable tow vehicle. Besides the required weight and power, this means correct gearing, transmission cooler, 7-pin electrical connection, and for all but the smallest stock trailers equipped with inertia brakes, you'll also need a brake controller. If you regularly use heavy equipment like dump trailers or you pull a large travel trailer, you're all set. If you think you can do this by bolting a ball through the hole in the bumper of your old half ton, forget it.


----------

